# new guy



## Guest (Oct 18, 2007)

well not really, this will be my 11th season... turned 18 just recently. I started when i was 7-8
my father started a year before me and has even been an instructor at okemo, but hes been slowing me down...

im also a seinor member on the vertical scope mercedes forums. i love to hit killington and only killington. i learned at okemo, then realized you dont get anywhere. ive also been to stratton, jay peak, butternut(CT) and mohawk(CT).
i just bought an burton uninc this season because i got an awesome deal and i want to get up some new reasons to keep boarding year after year(park).
im about to buy my college season pass for killington before they go up in price, i hope to see more boarders than skiers this year :thumbsup: 

this season better be the best so far, this will be my first year ever that i have fridays off, so ill be heading up thursday nights, on my own if thats what it takes.


----------



## Slaughterhouse (Aug 17, 2007)

Nice to meet you!


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2007)

hey welcome to the boards


:]


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2007)

welcome to the jungle.


----------



## Dcp584 (Sep 10, 2007)

Ewwwwww a FNG......... Haha just playing. welcome aboard ye matee. YARG


----------



## alaric (Aug 28, 2007)

Welcome to the community! Please losen your seatbelt, lean back, and ask your waiter or waitress for another alcoholic beverage.


----------



## bravo_castle (Aug 16, 2007)

Welcome!


"Leave your worries at the door they arent going anywhere."


----------

